# Google adsense for t-shirts store is good?



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi!

I think to place google AdSense ads to my t-shirt shop.
Benefits: 
1. Profit for leave visitors - possible, they click and not close the browser.


Disadvantage:
1. I'll have at my web sie link to competitor websites. 


What do you think - is it a good idea to use Google Adsense ads on t-shirts store website?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think so. For an ecommerce store, I think the disadvantages outweigh the advantages.

But not everyone thinks so. I read some posts recently in another forum that say one merchant added adsense and didn't lose any sales and only gained ad income.

I would say it's not a good idea for those just starting out (the merchant referenced above already had an established site with lots of traffic and sales that he could monitor and it wasn't a t-shirt site).


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't think so. For an ecommerce store, I think the disadvantages outweigh the advantages.
> 
> But not everyone thinks so. I read some posts recently in another forum that say one merchant added adsense and didn't lose any sales and only gained ad income.


Yes, I am interesting in these facts - I need to see the statistics like

Month without adsense - 1.12% sales/visitor.
Month with adsense - 1.10% sales/visitor.

Also, Rodney, Google Adsense trying to present google adsense ads like a links to other site with description for visitor - not commercial ads.
So, visitor think to navigate new section of the site and click to google adsense - this action redirects visitor to other site and google earns money.
If Google adSense ads look like advertisement - really, it is not good for commercial.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also, Rodney, Google Adsense trying to present google adsense ads like a links to other site with description for visitor - not commercial ads.
> So, visitor think to navigate new section of the site and click to google adsense - this action redirects visitor to other site and google earns money.


I understand fully about Google Adsense  I use it all the time.

My point was just that if it costs you customers to your retail sales, then it might not be worth it. 

If you are just starting out, and are trying to make a great impression on new customers, showing them that you are trying to make money via ads (they are labeled "ads by google"), *might *make them think you don't have confidence in the product you're trying to sell to them.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I understand fully about Google Adsense  I use it all the time.
> 
> My point was just that if it costs you customers to your retail sales, then it might not be worth it.
> 
> If you are just starting out, and are trying to make a great impression on new customers, showing them that you are trying to make money via ads (they are labeled "ads by google"), *might *make them think you don't have confidence in the product you're trying to sell to them.


Thank you - I think the same.

But any way I am interesting in some statistics if someone can post it.

If I try Adsense I'll post the results to this forum.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

alltshirts4you said:


> What do you think - is it a good idea to use Google Adsense ads on t-shirts store website?


Personally I think it's extremely unprofessional. No statistics though, sadly.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd say posting ads makes sense when you're offering a free service, but not much sense when you're trying to sell products (and that is the main purpose of the website).


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

for most of the sites i manage i use adsense.

sites like BestBlanks and other are sponsors.

why not offer the user alternative options ? 

i don't feel any paranoia with that at all.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> for most of the sites i manage i use adsense.
> 
> sites like BestBlanks and other are sponsors.
> 
> ...


Have you some statistics - customer conversion rate for site with google adsense and without google adsense ?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

alltshirts4you said:


> Have you some statistics - customer conversion rate for site with google adsense and without google adsense ?


nope, no real stats because that is not the focus for us. In other words, the sites are not Adsense revenue dependent.

Been using Adsense since the begining, made minor changes according to new google developments thru the years. The sites sales revenues have increase in porpotion (no big jumps) and NY-G revenue has increased a little in the same way. Thats all the statistics i can tell you.

I did find that thru the years fewer sites advertise on my sites, but peeps like bestblanks-com and others continue to. I guess we send them some buisness. The ones that no longer advt. i guess their reasons may be because they offer the same products we do.....


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

I think - if you are trying to sell something from a website, i.e. your own product, having adsense as a supplementary source of revenue is not a good idea. Having it there suggests that your thinking is "if I don't get a sale of my product, at least maybe I'll get a paid click". That means that your site isn't really about representing your product, it's just about making some money.

And yes, look at other websites, for designer tshirts for examples. I've never seen a respectable vendor who would put adsense on their website. 

I's put adsense on a site with free content that doesn't make money otherwise.

Morevoer, realistically speaking, you probably don't get a lot of visitors on the site, not enough to make any significant revenue on adsense. So it will hurt your image more then bring in profit.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for your answers.
I think I'll forgot about Adsense at t-shirts toer website


----------

